

AXA Predicts Destruction Of The Eurozone - Judson
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/7827867/AXA-fears-fatal-flaw-will-destroy-eurozone.html

======
hga
Ambrose Evans-Pritchard has been aptly described as "never the calmest man in
the room" but this is good, sober coverage of the problem. If as according to
AXA the EU is treating "Club Med's debt trap as a short-term liquidity crisis"
the long and most likely medium term outcome will be grim.

